# SOLVED: DCH Nvidia Control Panel Not Loading: Nightmare Scenario: Nvidia moves to DCH/Microsoft Store only



## Yagma (Nov 7, 2021)

So NVIDIA is committing driver suicide, crippling their users and their software, sacrificing the soverignity of their own software to Microsoft. pushing the nightmare microsoft store platform, forcing users without internet connections to not access their products, to breach their privacy, create a microsoft account for the much hated windows store platform, in order to access and configure their product. Nobody paid  NVIDIA to use this nightmare platform.

NVCleaninstall attempts to install the control panel, which does not work.  This pops up when I initially click "NVIDIA CONTROL PANEL" in the start menu.








After that, if I click "NVIDIA CONTROL PANEL" nothing happens now. There is nothing in the right click menu.

I tried enabling developer mode to side load appx files, didn't make any difference.

I see the following in this folder: C:\Program Files\WindowsApps\NVIDIACorp.NVIDIAControlPanel_8.1.961.0_x64__56jybvy8sckqj

Anything missing here? Shouldn't there be a  "nvidia control panel.exe" or something like that!





I have windows store enabled, I already regularly update store apps successfully every second Tuesday with Windows Updates.

I can't believe Nvidia would do this to themselves!


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 7, 2021)

The latest drivers do not include the control panel in any form, and it must be downloaded though the Windows Store(no account required).

They have joined their counterparts and finally moved into the modern age and are doing it correctly.


----------



## Deleted member 215115 (Nov 7, 2021)

I have the latest version and have the control panel as well. It was installed automagically with the driver, but I haven't done a clean install in a while so....

I always download my drivers from geforce.com/drivers btw.


----------



## Vya Domus (Nov 7, 2021)

rares495 said:


> I have the latest version and have the control panel as well. It was installed automagically with the driver, but I haven't done a clean install in a while so....
> 
> I always download my drivers from geforce.com/drivers btw.


I have it as well but I think it just remains there if you already had it installed after you update the driver, probably if you do a clean install it wont install it.


----------



## T3RM1N4L D0GM4 (Nov 7, 2021)

I always do a clean install (and deselect geforce experience app) with the geforce.com drivers package: Nvidia control panel always load fine


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 7, 2021)

NvCP is essential though. Them not auto installing it is yet another bonus point for being an advanced user by default and watch carefully every install you do and do it manually.

And this is the golden standard in my book. Updates must be under your control, or you have no control.

TL DR kill DCH drivers with fire.
How? Remove your GPU in device manager. Remove drivers. Reboot on IGP, install device in device manager without ethernet connection and then install Nvidia.com's driver. 



rares495 said:


> I have the latest version and have the control panel as well. It was installed automagically with the driver, but I haven't done a clean install in a while so....
> 
> I always download my drivers from geforce.com/drivers btw.



Thats the golden standard, it works and it keeps Nvidia straight. 

Also, we are speaking of Microsoft here. If the user base tells them shit wont suffice, they are forced to change or abandon it. UWP, their misguided Windows push for mobile / touch and their Store should all be pushed off the cliff yesterday. It benefits nobody.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 7, 2021)

Vayra86 said:


> TL DR kill DCH drivers with fire.


I'm interested how you plan to do this now that nVidia is only releasing DCH drivers moving forward.


----------



## Yagma (Nov 8, 2021)

Tried a clean install this time, no difference. Are any of you using NVcleaninstall? I'm not installing anything except the driver, I also remove nv container and telemetry (ETC).

Im using 496.61-desktop-notebook-win10-win11-64bit-international-dch.hf_a.exe

*Update *OK figured out, the dch requires nvcontainer for the control panel to work


----------



## MadMan007 (Nov 8, 2021)

You're using a third-party tool that affects driver installation and getting angry at Nvidia about the driver install? Interesting angle to take...


----------



## Yagma (Nov 8, 2021)

MadMan007 said:


> You're using a third-party tool that affects driver installation and getting angry at Nvidia about the driver install? Interesting angle to take...


Yep. I was told by Nvidia, that the only way to install the control panel was via the "Microsoft Store". Standard drivers gave me no problems, the DCH did, or so i thought anyway. I was unable to download the control panel from Microsoft store either. Turns out it was the way I was installing it that was the problem.

I suppose the people who don't want to use highly unpopular Microsoft Store will be forced to enable it. It takes some tweaking in group policy to make Microsoft Store private and not associated with a microsoft account.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 8, 2021)

Yagma said:


> OK figured out, the dch requires nvcontainer for the control panel to work


Control Panel always requires NVContainer... DCH or not

NVCleanstall has an option to install the NV DCH Control Panel app, without ever connecting to MS Store. Have you tried that?


----------



## Yagma (Nov 8, 2021)

W1zzard said:


> Control Panel always requires NVContainer... DCH or not
> 
> NVCleanstall has an option to install the NV DCH Control Panel app, without ever connecting to MS Store. Have you tried that?


Yes and it worked, when NVContainer was enabled. I am assuming the Nvidia driver does that on its own as well, without connecting to the web? NVCleaninstall extracts it from the driver I assume.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 8, 2021)

Yagma said:


> Yes and it worked, when NVContainer was enabled. I am assuming the Nvidia driver does that on its own as well?


NVContainer is always installed and always running on NVIDIA's official drivers


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 8, 2021)

newtekie1 said:


> I'm interested how you plan to do this now that nVidia is only releasing DCH drivers moving forward.



You buy a different graphics card or you make noise as a community. Not everything's a given because company thinks its ok.

Also, Nvidia is not releasing only DCH drivers, where did you get that memo? I just checked... no change.


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Nov 8, 2021)

Yagma said:


> It takes some tweaking in group policy to make Microsoft Store private and not associated with a microsoft account.


Can you tell more on how to do this?


----------



## Yagma (Nov 8, 2021)

W1zzard said:


> NVContainer is always installed and always running on NVIDIA's official drivers


I haven't used the official installer since I came across nvcleaninstall! years ago!



Jacky_BEL said:


> Can you tell more on how to do this?


This is one of probably over a thousand GP tweaks I made. 
Load gpedit.msc, 

Administrative Templates
\System\Internet Communication\ Management\Internet Communication Settings\Turn off access to the store (enable)

(stops windows from searching online for apps when you open an extension not associated with a file, (and such)

\Windows Components\App Runtime\Allow Microsoft accounts to be optional (enable)

(If you enable this policy setting, Windows Store apps that typically require a Microsoft account to sign in will allow users to sign in with an enterprise account instead.) Didn't work for me trying to install Nvidia Control Panel from the Store however.

\Windows Components\App Runtime\Block launching desktop apps associated with a file (enabled)
\Windows Components\App Runtime\Block launching desktop apps associated with a URI scheme (enabled)
\Windows Components\Push to Install\Turn off push to install service (enable)

If you enable this setting, users will not be able to push Apps to this device from the Microsoft Store running on other devices or the web.


----------



## looniam (Nov 8, 2021)

Vayra86 said:


> You buy a different graphics card or you make noise as a community. Not everything's a given because company thinks its ok.
> 
> Also, Nvidia is not releasing only DCH drivers, where did you get that memo? I just checked... no change.











						NVIDIA Releases Game Ready 496.13 WHQL GeForce Graphics Driver, Support Removed for Windows 8.1/8/7 & Kepler
					

NVIDIA has today launched its 496.13 game-ready WHQL GeForce graphics driver with many improvements and changes. Starting with the naming, the company has jumped from the 472.12 WHQL version released on September 20th to the 496.xx naming released today. Such a significant increase in version...




					www.techpowerup.com
				





> In addition, this release is unique because it lacks the standard, non-DCH driver version that NVIDIA usually releases, in addition to the DCH driver. Today's release contains the DCH version of the driver only, pushing Microsoft's DCH driver packaging technique as the way forward.



i suggest you check again:








						Advanced Driver Search official NVIDIA drivers
					

Advanced Driver Search official NVIDIA drivers



					www.nvidia.com
				









late edit:


			https://www.nvidia.com/en-us/geforce/forums/discover/471331/geforce-49613-grd-feedback-thread-released-101221/
		





hope that clears it up . .


----------



## BCN1000 (Feb 21, 2022)

If anyone wants Nvidia control panel and don't want to use Microsoft store (don't blame you), or don't have it enabled, or it doesn't work on your machine, you can download it from this link.









						nvidia zipped
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com
				




I don't have Microsoft store enabled, so to get the Control Panel working with my RTX 2070 drivers I installed it via Store on another machine, extracted it, put a copy of the folder on my machine and started using it. It works OK on my machine.

Nvidia have basically adopted a policy of forcing users into using MS apps and technologies (MS store in this case) by making Control Panel install as an appx UWP app when their GPU drivers install as far as I can tell. Finding this Control  Panel outside of Microsoft Store is also exceedingly difficult.  I disabled that shite (MS Store) in my custom version of Windows when I set up the config in NTlite when I first made the installer, so I found this was the problem and had to find another way to install the control panel in my machine. Anyway, now you have it.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 21, 2022)

BCN1000 said:


> If anyone wants Nvidia control panel and don't want to use Microsoft store


The Control Panel is now part of the driver download and no longer downloaded through Store

On older drivers you can just check "Install Control Panel App" in NVCleanstall on the Tweaks screen and it'll download it from our servers without anyone ever knowing


----------



## ThrashZone (Feb 21, 2022)

Hi,
Seems a non issue just oem stuff
I always use standard anyway game ready is nowhere near my driver requirement
The item I avoid like the plague is geforce experience 
.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 21, 2022)

"Standard" drivers are no longer available, only DCH


----------



## ThrashZone (Feb 21, 2022)

W1zzard said:


> "Standard" drivers are no longer available, only DCH


They look listed to me ?
1080ti and titan Xp


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 21, 2022)

I've never seen 511.79 Standard, do you have a link?

You might be seeing the old R479 drivers in their search


----------



## ThrashZone (Feb 21, 2022)

W1zzard said:


> I've never seen 511.79 Standard, do you have a link?
> 
> You might be seeing the old R479 drivers in their search


Nope my bad 
Last was September or so think win-7 has one released Jan- 31st 2022  

Wondering why no new drivers were listed not that I ever use newest lol



W1zzard said:


> The Control Panel is now part of the driver download and no longer downloaded through Store
> 
> On older drivers you can just check "Install Control Panel App" in NVCleanstall on the Tweaks screen and it'll download it from our servers without anyone ever knowing


Looks like I'll be using this method.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 21, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Looks like I'll be using this method.


No need, newer drivers (since 490 or something) have the cpanel included


----------



## Assimilator (Feb 21, 2022)

W1zzard said:


> No need, newer drivers (since 490 or something) have the cpanel included


No wonder the damn driver package keeps getting larger... it's grown 200MB in the last year FFS. By this time next year it'll be a whole freaking gigabyte...


----------



## BCN1000 (Feb 21, 2022)

W1zzard said:


> No need, newer drivers (since 490 or something) have the cpanel included



I have looked inside the installer and as indicated by W1zzard's picture it contains an Appx version of Cpanel, which will not install on machines like mine where Microsoft Store component is not enabled or not working. If anyone else finds themselves in the same boat as me there, the Cpanel I have put in my link above will work for you.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 22, 2022)

BCN1000 said:


> which will not install on machines like mine where Microsoft Store component is not enabled or not working


Great point


----------



## Assimilator (Feb 23, 2022)

W1zzard said:


> Great point


That's a them problem, not a you problem. Disabling the MS Store is just tinfoil hat nonsense.


----------



## BCN1000 (Feb 23, 2022)

Assimilator said:


> That's a them problem, not a you problem. Disabling the MS Store is just tinfoil hat nonsense.


Not sure I understand this post completely, or if it's irony, but there are many reasons a user might not want MS Store on their machines, or it might not work, or might not even be possible to use it in certain circumstances.  Not all those reasons are related with Microsoft's data collection (which itself may also be a valid concern for some folks).


----------



## hans_glans (Feb 26, 2022)

I finally found a solution: Fully functional control panel without MS store and bloat working with dch drivers!

*You can just use a different install's nvcpui.exe and it will give you a functioning control panel for the up-to-date (dch) driver.*
I found this by desperately searching for the dch control panel after installing 511.79 with nvcleanstall on a my stripped 21H1 and ended up executing the nvcpui.exe from my Windows 7 install on another drive (which has 441.41 installed lol) - and it just worked.
Can just copy out that nvcpui.exe (and possibly the .dll file there, too), place it somewhere on your C drive and use a shortcut.
If you don't have a different windows/nvidia install ready, just downgrade to the last standard nvidia driver, back up the nvcpui.exe and the .dll and use those after you updated to the newest dch.

If someone sees an issue with this, please let me know. So far everything seems to work as usual.

Not sure if this works with ANY nvcpui.exe as I can just confirm this working with a 441.41 Windows 7 nvcpui.exe - but I'd assume it's generally applicable.

So the 441.41 nvcp seems to work independently and shows that version 511.79 is installed. It has the 5xx features, like shadercache size, too.

Feel free to test whether all (also dch) nvcpui.exe's work independently for any driver version!


----------



## chrcoluk (Feb 26, 2022)

W1zzard said:


> The Control Panel is now part of the driver download and no longer downloaded through Store
> 
> On older drivers you can just check "Install Control Panel App" in NVCleanstall on the Tweaks screen and it'll download it from our servers without anyone ever knowing


W1zzard I am going to make a windows script for personal use which adds the DCH nvidia control panel to windows control panel (assuming its possible), so can be accessed via same way as before, if you interested when I have done it I can send you the script to add as an option to integrate to NVCleanstall.


----------



## qubit (Feb 26, 2022)

W1zzard said:


> I've never seen 511.79 Standard, do you have a link?
> 
> You might be seeing the old R479 drivers in their search


Oh damn, confirmed. 

Here's where I used to get the standard one from when I wanted a copy on hand. Now the latest standard driver available is 472.84.

I normally let GeForce Experience upgrade the driver, so the fact it's DCH doesn't make any difference and hence I didn't know.









						Advanced Driver Search official NVIDIA drivers
					

Advanced Driver Search official NVIDIA drivers



					www.nvidia.com


----------



## BCN1000 (Feb 27, 2022)

hans_glans said:


> *You can just use a different install's nvcpui.exe and it will give you a functioning control panel for the up-to-date (dch) driver.*
> I found this by desperately searching for the dch control panel after installing 511.79 with nvcleanstall on a my stripped 21H1 and ended up executing the nvcpui.exe from my Windows 7 install on another drive (which has 441.41 installed lol) - and it just worked.
> Can just copy out that nvcpui.exe (and possibly the .dll file there, too), place it somewhere on your C drive and use a shortcut.



For people wanting the Cpanel without any Microsoft Store functionality, all the .exe and .dll files they need are there in the link I posted earlier. Just need to download the folder and copy over to the hard drive.









						nvidia zipped
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com


----------



## hans_glans (Feb 27, 2022)

Nice! So you can confirm that old standard control panels are independent and will work with any driver installed?
From which driver version install is that control panel?


----------



## BCN1000 (Feb 27, 2022)

hans_glans said:


> Nice! So you can confirm that old standard control panels are independent and will work with any driver installed?
> From which driver version install is that control panel?



Apologies everyone.  After doing some more testing, running cPanel executable from a folder without install wasn't working on machines without Nvidia Panel previously installed (as one might have inferred from hans_glans idea above, or W1zzard's idea of creating an installer script).  So I have now created a self-contained, portable version of cPanel using Turbo Studio and uploaded that. So it should not matter what you have previously installed or uninstalled with that. Any problems with it please let me know.

Download here:








						cpanel
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com
				




I don't think it matters what nVidia graphics driver one has running. Seems to the one executable for all. Welcome any correction on that.


----------



## haxzion (May 23, 2022)

BCN1000 said:


> For people wanting the Cpanel without any Microsoft Store functionality, all the .exe and .dll files they need are there in the link I posted earlier. Just need to download the folder and copy over to the hard drive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot mate that was helpful, I'm running a custom made stripped Win10 1809 without Windows Store "or anything else"
I never thought of even trying to run the legacy cpl, that was smart.
I only need to run it once after a driver update to change some settings and i'm done with it.I even disable nv container service afterwards
It worked like a charm.


----------



## BCN1000 (May 24, 2022)

Yeah similar situation for me. Stripped down custom windows (using ntlite) with as much of the bloat, closed-source and data harvesting crap removed from install image as possible, CPU/bandwidth eating services switched to manual by default, etc.

I see you have the link to the first one I uploaded. I uploaded a second executable after that which should run regardless of your driver install/uninstall history.









						cpanel
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com


----------



## haxzion (May 24, 2022)

I'm actually using the cpl from 472.12


----------



## marsovac (Oct 19, 2022)

Vayra86 said:


> Also, we are speaking of Microsoft here. If the user base tells them shit wont suffice, they are forced to change or abandon it. UWP, their misguided Windows push for mobile / touch and their Store should all be pushed off the cliff yesterday. It benefits nobody.


Why such hate? I like more to get stuff from the Microsoft Store than searching through google and finding the correct right link.
For this it does not even require a MS account, so ...
Linuxes have this approach from decades ago (packed managers) and it works fine.


----------



## AusWolf (Oct 19, 2022)

This is the first time I've heard about this. I always download drivers either from TPU or nvidia.com and have CP installed, even when I'm doing a clean install (which is quite often as I like swapping parts, including GPUs).


----------



## qubit (Oct 23, 2022)

I've installed the driver through GeForce Experience for years with no problems. I see the alert symbol on the NVIDIA system tray icon, fire up GE, select install drivers and in under 5 minutes it's all done, not even a reboot required.

Why people choose to do it differently and then have problems due to this beats me. I can see that in a corporate setting driver installation would be controlled differently though.

btw, I don't use GE for anything else.


----------

